# How do you watch hockey? IF you watch hockey?



## Addy (Mar 12, 2010)

We have basic cable so we get little to no hockey games. Yesterday I found out since hubby has Rogers as his cell provider, we get nhl.com free until December 31, 2014. Happy me! I love hockey but haven't watched many games since most sports / hockey channels are pay channels.

For those who watch hockey, I'm curious how you watch? Do you pay to watch? Do you watch live (love it!)? Or do you do something else?


----------



## HaroldCrump (Jun 10, 2009)

Don't watch, don't care, couldn't care less.


----------



## Addy (Mar 12, 2010)

HaroldCrump said:


> Don't watch, don't care, couldn't care less.


Hence the "If you watch" bit.


----------



## cashinstinct (Apr 4, 2009)

I have cable TV with basic + 10 "Select" channels... 2 of my channels are mainly for hockey (RDS and TVA Sports) to get the 82 games of the Habs.

To get French Canadian TV content, not enough is available online yet to make me drop cable TV.... I try to minimize my monthly fee by choosing only 10 select channels instead of the big all-you-can-ever-might-watch package...


----------



## gimme_divies (Feb 12, 2011)

I was considering signing up for NHL Gamecentre in order to stream games online (I did this with MLB.tv and thought it was pretty good), but of course now that Rogers owns the rights, they decide that their product is worth twice as much as the baseball service and are trying to gouge the consumer (again). We cancelled Rogers cable almost a year ago, and refuse to contribute to their attempt to take advantage of Canadians who want to watch "Canada's game". I only have time to watch a bit here and there anyway, so I will not pay a dime to those thieves.

As an alternative, I've heard a site called vipbox works reasonably well if you want to stream live for free.


----------



## My Own Advisor (Sep 24, 2012)

Haven't heard of vipbox?


----------



## Addy (Mar 12, 2010)

I have amazon fire TV and was told there's an app called Sports Junkies I think it's called. Haven't tried it yet but may once the free rogers trial is done at the end of this year.

We're with Cogeco, I should look into how much to add the sports package, or at least switch out one that we don't watch as much.


----------



## sags (May 15, 2010)

We have Rogers Cable with the VIP package. It looks like we get games pretty well every night, but it is confusing who is broadcasting them.

I think we get all the Toronto games and a bunch of other games.

We also get the local OHL London Knights home games so I watch them sometimes, and we get some Junior B and AAA minor midget tournament games.

Throw in the odd Western University hockey game..........and there is hockey overload in this area.


----------



## m3s (Apr 3, 2010)

I just stream Olympics/world hockey/some playoff games for free nowadays. Although my friend is supposed to be honoured during the pregame tonight and it seems CBC's stream is controlled by Rogers now and not showing the pregame.. I'm not much into NHL games anymore with all the trading, lockouts and outrageous greed. Even Brodeur wants a trade now?


----------



## sags (May 15, 2010)

I think I am done now........the Leafs aren't worth watching.


----------



## DayTek (Sep 26, 2013)

I am a huge hockey fan and enjoy football as well. We have Rogers VIP cable so I can see every Leaf game and I bought the Super Sports Pack to see the Minnesota Vikings games. Most of the TV I watch is sports.

Sometimes I wish I could be a bandwagon escapee and jump to cheering for other (more successful) teams, but there's a loyalty factor behind it and it's the common bond me and my Dad share. Since the day I was born, my Dad would put me in my baby chair and I'd fall asleep watching Leaf games with him. 

I will not buy Leaf tickets any more though. They are just way too expensive and the atmosphere is too dry; Traffic in Toronto is stupid as well...We're an hour and a half away and by the time you've fought your way into the city and found parking, it's over 3 hours. Getting out of the city is even worse.

We attend a few local Junior A games and London Knights games through out the year and they always have a high energy fan base and are much more enjoyable than live Leaf games.


----------



## livewell (Dec 1, 2013)

I use hockeystreams.com works well no black-out games etc.


----------



## m3s (Apr 3, 2010)

DayTek said:


> We attend a few local Junior A games and London Knights games through out the year and they always have a high energy fan base and are much more enjoyable than live Leaf games.


I saw a lot of the current NHL stars play in the AHL. Not only were they trying their hardest to make that final step to fame and glory, but they also had more room to shine. Not to mention the seats were cheap and plentiful and the traffic was dead in a small town at night etc etc. I went to see the Leafs play in Montreal once and they looked like ants and it cost far more just to park than an AHL ticket. Nowadays I've learned I'd much rather spend my time and money doing things than spectating.


----------



## Spidey (May 11, 2009)

My wife and daughter are more of the hockey watchers in my family. I'll watch the odd game but that's about it. Some of the violence turns me off - too much "accidentally" taking out one of the other team's top players. You wouldn't get away with it to this extent in any other big league sport. I also tend to be a bit of a band-wagon supporter. I'll watch more often if the team is doing well. Our team is the Ottawa Senators . . . . . .


----------

